# NCEES SE Practice Exam Errata



## lhpriest (Mar 31, 2011)

There is a page that posts errata to the study materials for anyone who is interested. So far, there has only been one error posted on 3-24 regarding problem 802:

"Lateral Forces PM Buildings Solutions

Solution 802, p. 206:

Reword the following as shown.

(a) Force in braced frame

The problem statement says that all frames have the same rigidity.

• Center of rigidity (CR)

The center of rigidity is at the intersection of Grid Line 3 and Grid Line C. From an origin point at Grid Lines 4 and A, x = 80 ft and y = 40 ft.

Accidental torsion, e = 0.05 × 122 = 6.1 ft."


----------



## lhpriest (Apr 2, 2011)

.


----------

